# Schwimmteich *Neuanlage*



## Blauerteufel (4. März 2007)

Hallo,
Ich bin seit 2 oder 3 Jahren "gedanklich" dabei mir einen Schwimmteich in den Garten zubauen 
Letze Woche habe ich mich beim Bauordnungsamt schlau gemacht was ich darf,alles ausser tiefer als 3 meter buddel,von mir aus können sie ihren ganzen Gatren fluten  (man war ich froh als der nette Sachbearbeiter das sagte  )
Nachbarn sind soweit auch eingeweiht vorallem der hintere über dessen Grundstück ich walzen muß 

Ich würde gerne mit eurer hilfe ein bischen planen,Größe,Tiefe,Filtertechnik.

Meine Vorstellung vom Teich sind eigentlich da nur möchte ich gern ein paar leute mit erfahrung dabei haben.

Zum Teich:

Ich hab eine Grundfläche von 14m x 18m-20m zur verfügung.
Um das ganze zu veranschaulichen hab ich ein Foto gemacht und häng es mal an...

Der kleine Teich soll weichen und gleichzeitig ist das auch die neue Grenze in der länge des Teiches,weiter wollte ich eigentlich nicht bauen,wären auch schon gute 18 meter vom hinteren Zaun.
Der Schuppen soll weg und durch ein Gartenhaus ersetz werden (Schuppen hat die Maße 4m x 2m, vor das Gartenhaus würde ich gern eine Terasse aus Holz anlegen die direkt an den Teich anstößt,bzw direkt am Schwimmbereich.
Hinterm Schuppen stehen 2 Buchen,die sollen auch bestehen bleiben.
Die Form des Teiches würde ich gern ein wenig Nierenförmig gestalten mit einer Bucht hinter der Schuppen/Gartenhaus.
Einen Bachlauf würde ich gerne integrieren.
Es wird ein Folienteich.

Die Technik/Pumpenraum würde ich unter der Terasse verstecken(oder is das zulaut?)

Weiß jemand wie ich das sonst veranschaulichen kann?Das Foto ist halt leider vom haus aus dem ersten stock aufgenommen,sonst würde ich wohl nicht alles rauf bekommen.

Hab bestimmt ne menge vergessen und einiges durcheinander gebracht aber ich räum das Thema dann einmal gründlich auf 

Freu mich auf eure Meinungen und Tipps!

MFG

Eike


----------



## Olli.P (4. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich *Neuanlage**

Hi Eike,

willst du ungefähr diese Form???
 

Irgenwie fehlt da noch ein wenich Input......


----------



## Blauerteufel (4. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich *Neuanlage**

HI olli,
was fehlt den für input?
Die Form und lage?
Schwerkraft oder gepumpt?

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Tool zum zeichnen....dann bekomm ichs besser hin.


----------



## Olli.P (4. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich *Neuanlage**

Hi Eike,

haste kein Paint oder so auf'm Rechner???

damit soll's auch gehen...... 

Ich hab ein Bildbearbeitungsprog damit kann man sicherlich ein wenig mehr zaubern ........




			
				Blauerteufel schrieb:
			
		

> HI olli,
> was fehlt den für input?
> Die Form und lage?
> Schwerkraft oder gepumpt?


Jipp, zum Beispiel.......

Und:
Wo soll der Bachlauf hin???

Sine Skizze mit Tiefen/Pflanzzonen wär auch nicht schlecht.......

Wie sieht's weiter rechts ( Schuppen ) aus????

Entweder machste noch 'n Bild davon, 
oder steigst auf's Dach damit du alles draufbekommst.......

Mach mal bitte noch ein Bild von der rechten Seite mit Schuppen und so, ja???


----------



## sigfra (4. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich *Neuanlage**

Hallo Eike...


... auf so eine lasche Aussage " du kannst den ganzen Garten fluten" würde ich mich aber nicht verlassen...
bei uns ist es so, bis 100 000 Liter ist ein Teichbau genehmigungsfrei... alles was drüber ist, muß man genehmigen lassen... incl. Statik usw. ... da würde ich mich also nochmals ganz genau schlau machen...  
ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht... trotz das ich keien 100 Kubik habe... mußte ich im nachhinein einen Statiker antanzen lassen, der alles überprüft hat. Und durch das nachhinein hat es natürlich auch wesentlich mehr gekostet... es muß eben nur einen Nachbar geben, der dann vielleicht doch ein wenig bedenken o.ä. hat oder wie auch immer.... und schon gehn die Probs los...  
wünsch ich dir nicht.... nur hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht...  

viel Spaß beim planen und bauen...


----------



## Blauerteufel (4. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich *Neuanlage**

Hallo Frank
Naja wenn der Herr vom Bauordnungsamt sagt die einzige Auflage ist nicht tiefer als 3meter dann glaub ich ihm das.
Ich wohne im schönen Niedersachsen,überall Ticken die Uhren ja anders  und auf 100m³ werd ich wohl kaum kommen.

Kann man seine Beiträge eigentlich editieren?

So hab mich mal an eine Zeichnung rangerobbt
Kann man da schon mehr mit anfangen?
Querschnitt hab ich noch nicht muss ich mich erst drauf Programieren:__ nase:


----------



## Olli.P (4. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich *Neuanlage**

Hi Eike,



			
				Blauerteufel schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man seine Beiträge eigentlich editieren?



Ja kannste guck mal unten rechts in deinem Beitrag.......

hast aber, glaube nur 15min. bis der Link wech iss.............


----------



## Blauerteufel (4. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich *Neuanlage**

Das ist schade mit dem editieren,könnte man seinen ersten Beitrag zusammenschnippeln und es wird nicht ein riesen Thema davon 

Hier nochmal ein Bild wo der Schuppen zusehen ist und eine Zeichnung wo meine Frau mitwerkeln musste  

Mir ist im moment eher danach nach draussen zugehen,alles abzustecken,Bagger anrücken lassen.Loch graben alles nach Auge nivellieren und modellieren,ausmessen Folie bestellen....

Wie habt ihr das gemacht?Habt ihr lange auf dem Papier geplant?Oder raus buddeln und gucken wie es wird?
Man hat ja irgentwie seine Vorstellung wie es werden soll....das sieht man eh erst wenn man dabei ist   


mfg
eike


----------



## Dodi (4. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich *Neuanlage**

Hallo Eike!

Auch von mir ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN im Forum!

Also, ich kann Dir sagen, wie es bei unserem _ersten_ Teich lief:

Es wurde gebuddelt, und zwar über Jahre - immer wenn Zeit war, Feiern angesagt waren - dann halfen die Besucher auch gerne mal mit. 

Als es dann schließlich das "Loch" groß genug war, wurde Folie gekauft, selbst zusammen geschweisst und ausgelegt.

Mal kurz in ein Teichbuch reingeschaut, das war's. 

Es folgten Pflanzen und schließlich auch Fische aller Art.
An einen Filter dachte damals noch keiner... 
Was sollte denn auch schon schief gehen? Wasser, Pflanzen, Fische, das kann doch alles nicht so schwer sein.

Das ganze liegt nun schon rund 25 Jahre zurück - damals konnte man sich noch nicht über's Internet austauschen, sonst hätten wir bestimmt vieles anders gemacht.

Dann, im Jahre 2002 sind fast alle unserer Fische verendet, und wir haben uns professionellen Rat geholt. Der Teich wurde dann komplett erneuert.

Wenn Du magst, hierüber findest Du im Download-Bereich auch meine Power-Point-Präsentation namens "Teichneubau 2002".

Ich würde also nichts überstürzen, auch wenn's in den Fingern juckt. Denk daran, jetzt kannst Du noch jede Menge Fehler vermeiden, die später wieder viel Arbeit und auch Kosten verursachen würden. 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei Planung und Umsetzung!


----------



## ThomasK. (4. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich *Neuanlage**

Hi,

den Skimmer würde ich nicht zwingend an der eingezeichnetten Stelle installieren. 

1. Auf die Hauptwindrichtung achten
2. Weil dort die "Planschzone" ist, wirde da bestimmt oft erheblicher    Wellengang herrschen , was für den Skimmer nicht unbedingt von Vorteil ist. Du müsstest ihn vor jedem Bad der Wasserratten säubern, weil er sonst ausgespült wird
3. Sollte er der Optik halber eher unsichtbar installiert werden, z.B. unterm Steg/Terrasse (wenn die Windrichtung passt)

MfG Thomas


----------



## Annett (5. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich *Neuanlage**

Hallo Eike,

dann auch erstmal von mir ein etwas verspätetes: *Willkommen* im Forum!

Wir haben 2002/2003 den derzeitigen Teich gebuddelt... natürlich gab es eine Planung, wohin Pflanzzonen, wohin der ganze Teich usw.
Leider bin ich erst nach dem Befüllen im www auf ein Forum zum Thema Teichbau gestoßen. Sonst hätten wir viele Fehler vermeiden können.  Die meisten "Fachbücher" verdienen den Namen ganz einfach nicht!

Also nutz das Forum als Plattform zum Austausch. Viele Fehler kannst Du Dir so gleich sparen und das Geld anderweitig investieren.  
Erdreich, das erstmal abgetragen/gelockert wurde, bekommst Du nie wieder richtig fest, mit der Folge, dass Du die Stellen dann mit Mörtel neu hochziehen müßtest... 

Wenn Du Dir mit dem Grundriß des Teiches unsicher bist, dann nimm eine Kopie vom Grundbuchauszug/Vermessungsunterlagen und zeichne dahinein maßstabsgetreu vorhandene Gebäude/Gehölze, die erhalten bleiben sollen.
Dann schickst Du das Papier mehrfach durch den Kopierer und schon kannst Du mit Stift und Zettel planen. Radiergummi nicht vergessen. 
Ein paar schöne Buchten (damit das ganze nicht so langweilig wirkt) kann man auch nur optisch durch eine höhere Bepflanzung imitieren.

Die Aussage des Bauordnungsamtes würde ich mir trotz allem schriftlich geben lassen. Wenn später mal irgendwas ist und Du den Teich deswegen zuschütten sollst, sind einige tausend Euro futsch. Und das nur, weil man ein bestimmtes Papier nicht in der Hand hat.
Oder lass Dir von dem Sachbearbeiter wenigstens zeigen/sagen, wo das schwarz auf weiß steht... und prüf es nach.
Er haftet ganz sicher nicht für den entstandenen Schaden! 
Deshalb: Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser. 


Viel Erfolg mit der Planung und beim Bau!


----------

